# My In-Laws Got A Puppy!



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

After waiting for just the right pup from just the right breeder my mother in-law and father in-law got their Luca. He is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, and I can't wait to meet him when we go to visit in March. If I can't get my own puppy breathe, I can get a whiff of little Luca's! They live in Arizona in the winter, so it is killing me that I haven't had a chance to give that little boy some lovin' yet! Here are a few pics of the sweetie pie. My father in law would probably kill me if he knew I posted a picture of him, but he'd probably be proud of the one of his pants around his ankles! He said Luca just cuddled up in there on his own. Hilarious! Everyone is so in love.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! how incredibly adorable


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, Luca is a cutie! That first picture cracked me up, LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, wonderful! I was hoping things would work out for just the right pup. Luca is adorable!

(Carolina, I didn't even notice what Luca was sitting in until you said that. LOL!!)


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

What a sweetie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love cavaliers, they're gorgeous, but all the health issues that breed is accompanied by scared me off. I can't wait for you to meet Luca and post more pics of him!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I love cavaliers, they're gorgeous, but all the health issues that breed is accompanied by scared me off. I can't wait for you to meet Luca and post more pics of him!


agreed. they did find a breeder that has pages and pages of health testing documented on the offa site, and who is really stringent on having their hearts tested for mvd. the breeder also has a very supportive health clause in her contract. they had a really bad experience, which i told kimberly about, with a breeder who refused to make any sort of health guarantees and was just down right nasty when my in-laws pressed her on the issue. i do hope that luca lives a long life with no problems. the mvd found in fifty percent of the cavaliers is definitely a big reason why i wouldn't even consider owning one, even though they are sooo sweet. i sure hope havanese never have that kind of odds.

it is nice breed for posh to play with, as my sister in-law also has one (probably the biggest reason my in-laws decided it was the breed for them) and they really are the best of friends. they have very similar playful, and sweet dispositions.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a sweetie! and that first picture is too funny


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, I figured your in-laws put a lot of effort into finding the right breeder by your first post. I hope Luca will stay healthy for a long time so he can share his cuteness with his new family. I think they are very very sweet.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a doll baby. I've always wanted a Cavalier King Charles. They have the sweetest faces in the world...next to a Hav! I wish them many years of being a slave to that cutie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy my BIL just got a Cavlier also. I was just trying to find the picture they sent me but have no idea where I put them. They named her Scarlet.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I recognize the mountains in the background! Adorable pup!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Joelle those are the Superstition Mountains, and that's their backyard. Rough life and terrible view they have.  

Leeann what an adorable name. You have to dig out those pics!

Hopefully the next pics of Luca I post will be of Posh and he playing or of him giving me kisses. 

My in-laws have good friends who breed Havanese and Huskies (kind of a strange combo) who live pretty close to them. I have arranged to meet her and her dogs and she will have ten week puppies when I arrive!  So, I guess I'll be in puppy heaven. Yee haw! That's my kind of vacation.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! They are also Isabelle's favorite breed, she used to have such a crush on one and would even show him her belly. I think they are adorable but DH doesn't find them attractive! They also tend to do very well in obedience and agility!

So Amy- a vacation to get a puppy eh?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> So Amy- a vacation to get a puppy eh?


Ha ha ha. I wish.

The DH is not convinced. :flypig:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

He is so cute! I love the pants down picture!! ound:

We see quite a few Cavaliers at the dog park and they are all really nice. I think Posh will love playing with Luca.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Before I got Hobbes I thought I had to have a Cav. After spending the day with 3 Cav puppies I realized I really didn't like being covered in hair as cute as they were. So a Hav it was. Best decision of my life.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute is THAT? I just watched the Eukanuba dog show last night. I love my hav, but gosh...doesn't that make you want so many different breeds??

Amy, maybe once you guys visit the new puppy, your husband will go along with getting one too?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love them!!! If I did not have Havanese - King charles Cav is what I would have!!! too cute - they must be so happy!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What a cutie. I too looked at the Cavs when researching pups. After losing Ruby, I was really, really leary of health issues and the high rate of MVD stopped me. We decided on a Hav and are so grateful we have Izzy. I have a friend who has a Cav and he's a great dog. I'm sure they'll be really happy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie and it looks as though your FIL has already fallen in love.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a beautiful CKC puppy. Two of them are visiting us next weekend. They are beautiful, sweet dogs. Your in-laws must be thrilled.


----------

